# Grazie forumisti!



## Ahimè! Ah vita! (14 Marzo 2015)

Ciao a tutti.
Mi sono iscritta dopo parecchio tempoche vi leggo solo per ringraziarvi.
Sono arrivata qui tre anni fa, credo,quando avevo la sensazione di essere “osservata” da un uomosposato, molto più grande di me, di cui avevo sempre avuto moltastima, e volevo capire se fosse possibile che un professionistaaffermato, integerrimo etc. etc. potesse potenzialmente avere certicomportamenti e per quale ragione. Forse la prima storia in cui misono imbattuta è stata quella di Disincantata. Poi via via mi sonofatta tante domande in seguito alle considerazioni di Brunetta eMinerva, ho sofferto con le storie di Stark, Apollonia, Unfiordiloto,Palladiano. Ho apprezzato gli interventi di Ipazia e Fantastica(adesso mi vengono in mente quelli nel thread di Newbie), Spleen.Grazie Sbriciolata, Nobody, Eratò, Sienne, Rabarbaro. Tebe! Esicuramente dimentico molti altri di voi che mi hanno regalato puntidi vista nuovi.
Un anno prima di cominciare a leggervi(avevo 26 anni e sì, ero ingenua) avevo scoperto che non tutte lepersone  sposate sono fedeli (il mio secondo ex, col quale stavo daquattro anni, aveva una relazione – solo virtuale, penso - con unaneosposina quarantenne), ed ero sconvolta dal fatto che avesse negato(non sapendo che avevo le stampe delle conversazioni) e dallarisposta che alla fine aveva dato alla mia richiesta di spiegazioni:“Non mi sarei aspettato una scorrettezza così da te: hai invaso lamia privacy” (sì, sono entrata nella sua posta, lo sentivodiverso). Da lì (da single) tutta una serie di elucubrazioni: sullafiducia, sul matrimonio, sul tradimento, sull'estensione dellafedeltà, sulla comprensione che posso o voglio dare agli altri, suquella che gli altri possono arrivare a darmi, sulla lealtà, sulleaspettative che avevo riguardo ai comportamenti altrui, sul mio mododi rapportarmi agli altri, sul senso del perdono, sulla miaindividualità, sulle mie rigidità, su “forget your perfectoffering - there's a crack in everything - that's how the light getsin”, sulle difficoltà-opportunità dell'aforisma di Churchill,sull'adesione alla realtà, in anni in cui nel tempo libero prestavoassistenza a dei parenti (due depressioni maggiori, due depressionibipolari, due tumori diagnosticati e una recidiva: tre anni diagonia, e poi tre orfani) e mi sono detta che sì, esistono cosepeggiori di un tradimento, che non ho il controllo totale deglieventi, degli altri, neanche di me stessa, della mia mente, dei mieisentimenti, che posso essere felice e intera anche senza essere incoppia, e che anche essere in coppia può essere meraviglioso. Cheavevo sofferto in maniera sproporzionata a ciò che mi era successo.Che anche se penso di essere una fedele in pensieri parole opere edomissioni, e la fedeltà è per me ancora un valore imprescindibile,chissà, magari un giorno per mille ragioni potrei essere io atradire. Mi avete insegnato a ridimensionare quello che mi erasuccesso e ad essere più flessibile e creativa nelle mieinterpretazioni degli eventi. E alla fine mi sono ritrovata adesiderare di nuovo di fidarmi degli altri, di aprirmi alla vita, dinon essere sospettosa a priori, di sdrammatizzare, di non essereschematica.
Voi mi avete accompagnato, e aiutato avedermi da fuori: ho dei tempi lunghissimi di elaborazione (come, mipare, Giorgiocan), e col passare del tempo, “frequentandovi”,quando iniziavo a  fare voli pindarici o a complicare cose sempliciho cominciato inconsciamente a dirmi “piantala di fare ladisagiata” (la mia più cara amica è molto simile a Joey Blow), mala prova definitiva che qualcosa in me era cambiato l'altro giorno,quando, finché un'altra amica mi raccontava della separazione di unacoppia di parenti perchè lei aveva da anni un amante, ho pensato“Ah, vedi, c'era di mezzo un furetto rosa”. Ho riso dentro,perchè appena approdata qui Oscuro mi sembrava davvero osceno vistoil furoreggiare di spaccate e guerre pubiche.
Perdonate l'ordinesparso, la lunghezza e la confidenza, mi sembra stranissimo chiamarviper nick... ma vi ho “ascoltato” tanto. Siete simpatici egenerosi. Mi avete aiutato a liberarmi da tante zavorre, così posso,seguendo Whitman (ciao Flavia, che bello il tuo angolo!), scrivere“il mio verso” in maniera più autentica.
Ciao e ancora grazie a tutti!


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2015)

Benvenuta.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2015)

*Si*

Ma si che sono anche osceno,sono volutamente osceno, forse la vera oscenità è nelle azioni delle persone, spesso non ci sono i giusti vocaboli per aggettivarle.:up:


----------



## disincantata (14 Marzo 2015)

Grazie a te.

Ricordo male o ti dovevi laureare?

Spero di non confondermi.  E uno sposato ti girava intorno fin da quando eri minorenne? 

Spero, lutti a parte, bruttissimo ma inevitabili esperienze nella vita, a volte troppo presto drammi, che tu abbia finito gli studi e stia meglio.

Si, qui si imparano tantissime cose, certo che avere un amica come JB  e'  quasi sfiga  (ciao jb)!

No dai, ti rende allegra oltre che meno disagiata.

Io ho una figlia un po' JB


----------



## Ahimè! Ah vita! (14 Marzo 2015)

che strano scrivervi!
No, mi sono iscritta oggi Disincantata, non avevo mai scritto in precedenza.
Da minorenne avevo il fidanzatino del liceo. Il dubbio dell'uomo sposato mi era venuto tre anni fa, quando vi ho trovati, quindi ero ampiamente maggiorenne, ci mancherebbe. Ho molti maschi in famiglia


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

Ahimè! Ah vita! ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.Mi sono iscritta dopo parecchio tempoche vi leggo solo per ringraziarvi.Sono arrivata qui tre anni fa, credo,quando avevo la sensazione di essere “osservata” da un uomosposato, molto più grande di me, di cui avevo sempre avuto moltastima, e volevo capire se fosse possibile che un professionistaaffermato, integerrimo etc. etc. potesse potenzialmente avere certicomportamenti e per quale ragione. Forse la prima storia in cui misono imbattuta è stata quella di Disincantata. Poi via via mi sonofatta tante domande in seguito alle considerazioni di Brunetta eMinerva, ho sofferto con le storie di Stark, Apollonia, Unfiordiloto,Palladiano. Ho apprezzato gli interventi di Ipazia e Fantastica(adesso mi vengono in mente quelli nel thread di Newbie), Spleen.Grazie Sbriciolata, Nobody, Eratò, Sienne, Rabarbaro. Tebe! Esicuramente dimentico molti altri di voi che mi hanno regalato puntidi vista nuovi.Un anno prima di cominciare a leggervi(avevo 26 anni e sì, ero ingenua) avevo scoperto che non tutte lepersone  sposate sono fedeli (il mio secondo ex, col quale stavo daquattro anni, aveva una relazione – solo virtuale, penso - con unaneosposina quarantenne), ed ero sconvolta dal fatto che avesse negato(non sapendo che avevo le stampe delle conversazioni) e dallarisposta che alla fine aveva dato alla mia richiesta di spiegazioni:“Non mi sarei aspettato una scorrettezza così da te: hai invaso lamia privacy” (sì, sono entrata nella sua posta, lo sentivodiverso). Da lì (da single) tutta una serie di elucubrazioni: sullafiducia, sul matrimonio, sul tradimento, sull'estensione dellafedeltà, sulla comprensione che posso o voglio dare agli altri, suquella che gli altri possono arrivare a darmi, sulla lealtà, sulleaspettative che avevo riguardo ai comportamenti altrui, sul mio mododi rapportarmi agli altri, sul senso del perdono, sulla miaindividualità, sulle mie rigidità, su “forget your perfectoffering - there's a crack in everything - that's how the light getsin”, sulle difficoltà-opportunità dell'aforisma di Churchill,sull'adesione alla realtà, in anni in cui nel tempo libero prestavoassistenza a dei parenti (due depressioni maggiori, due depressionibipolari, due tumori diagnosticati e una recidiva: tre anni diagonia, e poi tre orfani) e mi sono detta che sì, esistono cosepeggiori di un tradimento, che non ho il controllo totale deglieventi, degli altri, neanche di me stessa, della mia mente, dei mieisentimenti, che posso essere felice e intera anche senza essere incoppia, e che anche essere in coppia può essere meraviglioso. Cheavevo sofferto in maniera sproporzionata a ciò che mi era successo.Che anche se penso di essere una fedele in pensieri parole opere edomissioni, e la fedeltà è per me ancora un valore imprescindibile,chissà, magari un giorno per mille ragioni potrei essere io atradire. Mi avete insegnato a ridimensionare quello che mi erasuccesso e ad essere più flessibile e creativa nelle mieinterpretazioni degli eventi. E alla fine mi sono ritrovata adesiderare di nuovo di fidarmi degli altri, di aprirmi alla vita, dinon essere sospettosa a priori, di sdrammatizzare, di non essereschematica.Voi mi avete accompagnato, e aiutato avedermi da fuori: ho dei tempi lunghissimi di elaborazione (come, mipare, Giorgiocan), e col passare del tempo, “frequentandovi”,quando iniziavo a  fare voli pindarici o a complicare cose sempliciho cominciato inconsciamente a dirmi “piantala di fare ladisagiata” (la mia più cara amica è molto simile a Joey Blow), mala prova definitiva che qualcosa in me era cambiato l'altro giorno,quando, finché un'altra amica mi raccontava della separazione di unacoppia di parenti perchè lei aveva da anni un amante, ho pensato“Ah, vedi, c'era di mezzo un furetto rosa”. Ho riso dentro,perchè appena approdata qui Oscuro mi sembrava davvero osceno vistoil furoreggiare di spaccate e guerre pubiche.Perdonate l'ordinesparso, la lunghezza e la confidenza, mi sembra stranissimo chiamarviper nick... ma vi ho “ascoltato” tanto. Siete simpatici egenerosi. Mi avete aiutato a liberarmi da tante zavorre, così posso,seguendo Whitman (ciao Flavia, che bello il tuo angolo!), scrivere“il mio verso” in maniera più autentica.Ciao e ancora grazie a tutti!


Felici di esserti di compagnia ma soprattutto di averti qui e grazie degli apprezzamentiBenvenuta


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Felici di esserti di compagnia ma soprattutto di averti qui e grazie degli apprezzamentiBenvenuta



Apprezzamenti per voi.....:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Apprezzamenti per voi.....:rotfl:


Hai ragione...troppo provinciali....


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

A me non mi hai ringraziata, quindi benvenuta lo stesso!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2015)

Nemmeno a me 
Ma benvenuta lo stesso


----------



## disincantata (14 Marzo 2015)

Ahimè! Ah vita! ha detto:


> che strano scrivervi!
> No, mi sono iscritta oggi Disincantata, non avevo mai scritto in precedenza.
> Da minorenne avevo il fidanzatino del liceo. Il dubbio dell'uomo sposato mi era venuto tre anni fa, quando vi ho trovati, quindi ero ampiamente maggiorenne, ci mancherebbe. Ho molti maschi in famiglia


:up::up::up:

BENVENUTA allora.


----------



## spleen (14 Marzo 2015)

Ciao, benvenuta, io ringrazio te di aver voluto fare un giretto tra di noi, penso che tutti si sia contenti di quello che hai scritto, anch'io devo ammettere che leggere e dialogare in questo forum è stato molto utile per farmi capire un sacco di cose, è il vantaggio del confronto e dialogo continuo su argomenti che difficilmente si possono affrontare con le persone e gli amici nella vita di tutti i giorni.


----------



## Ahimè! Ah vita! (14 Marzo 2015)

eh, sapevo che avrei fatto qualche gaffes.. Nicka e Fiammetta, grazie per il benvenuto!  E anche a Tebe.
Oscuro, la cosa più difficile per me era sdrammatizzare, la tua terapia linguistica d'urto mi ha aiutato ad accelerare il processo :up:


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2015)

Culi eversivi e cappelle vibranti, hanno sempre il loro perché


----------



## Ecate (14 Marzo 2015)

Ciao 
benvenuta


----------



## Ahimè! Ah vita! (14 Marzo 2015)

:rotfl:queste non me le ricordavo.. 
p.s.: buona vacanza


----------



## Ahimè! Ah vita! (14 Marzo 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ciao
> benvenuta


Ecatè!! Grazie! 
Finalmente posso dirtelo: bellissimo avatar


----------



## Ecate (14 Marzo 2015)

Ahimè! Ah vita! ha detto:


> Ecatè!! Grazie!
> Finalmente posso dirtelo: bellissimo avatar


Grazie 
ci sono molto affezionata
è una vecchissima pubblicità e sono quasi sicura che la modella fosse una persona a me molto cara


----------



## Ahimè! Ah vita! (14 Marzo 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Grazie
> ci sono molto affezionata
> è una vecchissima pubblicità e sono quasi sicura che la modella fosse una persona a me molto cara


curioso! Anni Quaranta?


----------



## Ecate (14 Marzo 2015)

Ahimè! Ah vita! ha detto:


> curioso! Anni Quaranta?


sì  Lenhardt
edit: ci ho messo una acca e una D di troppo ma meglio così


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2015)

Ahimè! Ah vita! ha detto:


> eh, sapevo che avrei fatto qualche gaffes.. Nicka e Fiammetta, grazie per il benvenuto!  E anche a Tebe.
> Oscuro, la cosa più difficile per me era sdrammatizzare, la tua terapia linguistica d'urto mi ha aiutato ad accelerare il processo :up:


Continui ad ignorarmi 

Scherzo ovviamente


----------



## Homer (14 Marzo 2015)

Ho capito che non conto un cazzo qui dentro, non mi hai nemmeno nominato.......
Aspè che pubblico un Mp tra me e JB in cui gli racconto di quella volta in discoteca.........così mi faccio bannare


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2015)

Ahimè! Ah vita! ha detto:


> eh, sapevo che avrei fatto qualche gaffes.. Nicka e Fiammetta, grazie per il benvenuto!  E anche a Tebe.
> Oscuro, la cosa più difficile per me era sdrammatizzare, la tua terapia linguistica d'urto mi ha aiutato ad accelerare il processo :up:


Veramente era farfie  Comunque benvenuta:up: che costanza legger per tanto tempo  senza cedere alla tentazione di scrivere


----------



## disincantata (14 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ho capito che non conto un cazzo qui dentro, non mi hai nemmeno nominato.......
> Aspè che pubblico un Mp tra me e JB in cui gli racconto di quella volta in discoteca.........così mi faccio bannare


:aereo::aereo::aereo:


----------



## Homer (14 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> :aereo::aereo::aereo:



Si proprio paracadutato.......
madoooooo, che freddo!!


----------



## disincantata (14 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Si proprio paracadutato.......
> madoooooo, che freddo!!



Freddo e felice????Lo spero.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Si proprio paracadutato.......
> madoooooo, che freddo!!


Soffro di claustrofobia


----------



## Homer (14 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Freddo e felice????Lo spero.


Felicissimo......una cosa orgasmica.


----------



## Homer (14 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Soffro di claustrofobia


La bellezza che c'è sotto ti fa passare ogni paura, prendeva pure il cell 

Dopo vai a vedere....:up:


----------



## disincantata (14 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Felicissimo......una cosa orgasmica.



Ogni tanto serve pure quello.:carneval:


----------



## Homer (14 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ogni tanto serve pure quello.:carneval:



:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ho capito che non conto un cazzo qui dentro, non mi hai nemmeno nominato.......
> Aspè che pubblico un Mp tra me e JB in cui gli racconto di quella volta in discoteca.........così mi faccio bannare


sempre meglio non attirare troppo l'attenzione...


----------



## Homer (14 Marzo 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> sempre meglio non attirare troppo l'attenzione...


No, sbagli. Qui per broccolare devi fare così.....:incazzato:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> No, sbagli. Qui per broccolare devi fare così.....:incazzato:


ops...scusa non avevo inteso 
le intenzioni


----------



## disincantata (14 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> No, sbagli. Qui per broccolare devi fare così.....:incazzato:



Ormai abbiamo imparato che serve paracudutarsi   e  dove e con chi capita capita :rotfl:


----------



## Homer (14 Marzo 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ops...scusa non avevo inteso
> le intenzioni


Cazzo luna......lo sanno anche i muri che sono sul forum solo per questo:facepalm:


----------



## disincantata (14 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Cazzo luna......lo sanno anche i muri che sono sul forum solo per questo:facepalm:


Quanti mesi di attesa ci vogliono?:sonar:


----------



## Homer (14 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quanti mesi di attesa ci vogliono?:sonar:


Ne riparliamo quando mi scongelo.


----------



## Ahimè! Ah vita! (14 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Continui ad ignorarmi
> 
> Scherzo ovviamente


 ciao Farfalla, grazie per il benvenuto!
ma ti ricordavo già, e mi ricordo anche un bell'ippopotamo con i fiori..
mi sto ambientando


----------



## Ahimè! Ah vita! (14 Marzo 2015)

e ciao anche a lunaiena e ad Homer..  è la prima volta che mi iscrivo ad un blog, mi sto ambientando!


----------



## Ahimè! Ah vita! (14 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Veramente era farfie  Comunque benvenuta:up: che costanza legger per tanto tempo  senza cedere alla tentazione di scrivere


sono abbastanza riflessiva in effetti 
in compenso vi ascolto molto!


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Marzo 2015)

Ahimè! Ah vita! ha detto:


> *sono abbastanza riflessiva in effetti *
> in compenso vi ascolto molto!


Ci mancava, giustamente.


----------



## Ahimè! Ah vita! (14 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci mancava, giustamente.


sì, sono consapevole di essere un po' disagiata


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Marzo 2015)

Ahimè! Ah vita! ha detto:


> sì, sono consapevole di essere un po' disagiata


Poveri noi.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Marzo 2015)

Ahimè! Ah vita! ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Mi sono iscritta dopo parecchio tempoche vi leggo solo per ringraziarvi.
> Sono arrivata qui tre anni fa, credo,quando avevo la sensazione di essere “osservata” da un uomosposato, molto più grande di me, di cui avevo sempre avuto moltastima, e volevo capire se fosse possibile che un professionistaaffermato, integerrimo etc. etc. potesse potenzialmente avere certicomportamenti e per quale ragione. Forse la prima storia in cui misono imbattuta è stata quella di Disincantata. Poi via via mi sonofatta tante domande in seguito alle considerazioni di Brunetta eMinerva, ho sofferto con le storie di Stark, Apollonia, Unfiordiloto,Palladiano. Ho apprezzato gli interventi di Ipazia e Fantastica(adesso mi vengono in mente quelli nel thread di Newbie), Spleen.Grazie Sbriciolata, Nobody, Eratò, Sienne, Rabarbaro. Tebe! Esicuramente dimentico molti altri di voi che mi hanno regalato puntidi vista nuovi.
> Un anno prima di cominciare a leggervi(avevo 26 anni e sì, ero ingenua) avevo scoperto che non tutte lepersone  sposate sono fedeli (il mio secondo ex, col quale stavo daquattro anni, aveva una relazione – solo virtuale, penso - con unaneosposina quarantenne), ed ero sconvolta dal fatto che avesse negato(non sapendo che avevo le stampe delle conversazioni) e dallarisposta che alla fine aveva dato alla mia richiesta di spiegazioni:“Non mi sarei aspettato una scorrettezza così da te: hai invaso lamia privacy” (sì, sono entrata nella sua posta, lo sentivodiverso). Da lì (da single) tutta una serie di elucubrazioni: sullafiducia, sul matrimonio, sul tradimento, sull'estensione dellafedeltà, sulla comprensione che posso o voglio dare agli altri, suquella che gli altri possono arrivare a darmi, sulla lealtà, sulleaspettative che avevo riguardo ai comportamenti altrui, sul mio mododi rapportarmi agli altri, sul senso del perdono, sulla miaindividualità, sulle mie rigidità, su “forget your perfectoffering - there's a crack in everything - that's how the light getsin”, sulle difficoltà-opportunità dell'aforisma di Churchill,sull'adesione alla realtà, in anni in cui nel tempo libero prestavoassistenza a dei parenti (due depressioni maggiori, due depressionibipolari, due tumori diagnosticati e una recidiva: tre anni diagonia, e poi tre orfani) e mi sono detta che sì, esistono cosepeggiori di un tradimento, che non ho il controllo totale deglieventi, degli altri, neanche di me stessa, della mia mente, dei mieisentimenti, che posso essere felice e intera anche senza essere incoppia, e che anche essere in coppia può essere meraviglioso. Cheavevo sofferto in maniera sproporzionata a ciò che mi era successo.Che anche se penso di essere una fedele in pensieri parole opere edomissioni, e la fedeltà è per me ancora un valore imprescindibile,chissà, magari un giorno per mille ragioni potrei essere io atradire. Mi avete insegnato a ridimensionare quello che mi erasuccesso e ad essere più flessibile e creativa nelle mieinterpretazioni degli eventi. E alla fine mi sono ritrovata adesiderare di nuovo di fidarmi degli altri, di aprirmi alla vita, dinon essere sospettosa a priori, di sdrammatizzare, di non essereschematica.
> ...


Ma ciao! E ora sei sola e contenta? O in attesa di furetti rosa?  Benvenuta!


----------



## Ahimè! Ah vita! (14 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma ciao! E ora sei sola e contenta? O in attesa di furetti rosa?  Benvenuta!


 ciao Fantastica! Sì, sola e contenta. Ma ho dei bei ricordi anche delle esperienze di coppia e dei furetti  Chissà!
Perlomeno adesso se qualcuno si mostra gentile non scappo all'estero, direi che mi sono ripresa dagli shock.


----------



## lolapal (14 Marzo 2015)

Benvenuta!


----------



## Flavia (15 Marzo 2015)

Ahimè! Ah vita! ha detto:


> Perdonate l'ordinesparso, la lunghezza e la confidenza, mi sembra stranissimo chiamarviper nick... ma vi ho “ascoltato” tanto. Siete simpatici egenerosi. Mi avete aiutato a liberarmi da tante zavorre, così posso,seguendo Whitman (ciao Flavia, che bello il tuo angolo!), scrivere“il mio verso” in maniera più autentica.
> Ciao e ancora grazie a tutti!


benvenuta
ti aspettiamo di là
con i tuoi "versi"


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2015)

Benvenuta ma Nick impossibile. Ti chiamerò Vita


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Marzo 2015)

Ciao!


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Marzo 2015)

Ahimè! Ah vita! ha detto:


> ho dei tempi lunghissimi di elaborazione (come, mipare, Giorgiocan


Ma soprattutto, quando ho finalmente terminato di elaborare, mi prendo una pausa e mi fermo un po' ad ammirare il paesaggio! 

Benvenuta!


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2015)

Benvenuta


----------



## Divì (15 Marzo 2015)

Ciao, benvenuta. Io non mi offendo perchè nn mi hai citato. E ti chiamerò Ahimè


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta. Io non mi offendo perchè nn mi hai citato. E ti chiamerò Ahimè


----------



## Stark72 (15 Marzo 2015)

Minchia, ormai sono famoso :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Minchia, ormai sono famoso :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Quindi rilasci autografi ?


----------



## Stark72 (15 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi rilasci autografi ?


Certo, da Feltrinelli presenterò la seconda edizione della mia telenovela dell'estate :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Certo, da Feltrinelli presenterò la seconda edizione della mia telenovela dell'estate :rotfl:


 bene, poi ci faranno un film :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2015)

Benvenuta.


----------



## ologramma (16 Marzo 2015)

Mi accodo alla combriccola , benvenuta


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Marzo 2015)

Benvenuta...tsè..................


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2015)

Benvenuta.
Però il nick...
cioè una volta che arriva qui una serena, che non è deragliata, sbriciolata, ferita, devastata, sbrindellata... un po' di ottimismo non guasterebbe.
Io ti chiamerò Vita.


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Marzo 2015)

Ciao


----------



## zanna (17 Marzo 2015)

:bleble:


----------

